# I just wanted to lay down!



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

A puppy my mom helps takes care of was sleeping on my leg and I didnt want to move her but my back was hurting so I laid down and Lola saw this as a opportunity 
View attachment 88521

XP


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like something my animals do. I have pictures of my mutt sleeping on my head while I was asleep. And I know for a fact that I've been elected catwalk/NASCAR start and finish line/home base for tag as far as the cats are concerned. Though, I don't think my guys are as big as yours.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

She's actually rather small :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

When I was replying, I was doing it via phone, so she looked huge! At least she isn't pit bull sized like it looked on my little phone screen... that would have been mighty uncomfortable.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh gosh I would've died. XD



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

